# pregnant Axolotl =/



## twittie (Apr 28, 2010)

i have a wild black axololt which is pregnant and i was just wondering if anyone know how long they carry there eggs for?:blush:


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

Axolotls tend to lay there eggs a few days after being fertalised by the male.

If your def she is pregnant i take it she is in with a male?

If she has you are best to remove the male and make sure there is plants for her to lay her eggs on.

Thefemales start automaticaly producing eggs in their stomache once they mature 1 + so all it takes is the male to lay his speramones and this fertalises the eggs in her belly.

Just incase you did not know :2thumb:


----------



## twittie (Apr 28, 2010)

well im not def sure as we brought them on wednesday of last week and as the guy handing the pair over to us he said that she was preg, so i read up on it and it said about the male to lay his speramones, as i throught the male had already did this i removed the male but now im not so sure if she is or not as she has not laid any eggs.

what should i do then?

Thanks =]


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Once a female is fertalised she tends to produce eggs quite quickly..she will lay them literally everywhere, make sure there are plenty of plants etc just incase. If she has not been with the male recently she may not be holding eggs.
Is there something other than what the seller has said that is making you think that she is about to reproduce ?


----------



## twittie (Apr 28, 2010)

well the seller had two females and two males in one tank and he just handed the one pair over and said she is pregnant but no eggs so far. shes been in with the male since we got her and she is very big?


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Would you be able to post a picture of her? Also what else do you have in the tank with her?


----------



## twittie (Apr 28, 2010)

ill take a full pic of the tank so you can see her and the tank, im not very good with putting pics up on here but i will try if not il email them to you?


----------



## twittie (Apr 28, 2010)

Pets pictures by mikerout - Photobucket

For the pics.


----------

